# Access 2007: Inhalt von Listenfeld per Dropdown ändern



## xout (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in einem Formular in Access 2007 folgendes erreichen:

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Spalten Produkt, Preis und Art. In dieser Tabelle sind die Produkte doppelt vorhanden, einmal mit regulärem Preis und einmal mit Angebotspreis. Die regulären Preise sind in der Spalte "Art" durch "0" gekennzeichnet, die Angebotspreise durch "1".
Nun möchte ich durch ein Dropdown-Menu oder durch zwei Optionsfelder zwischen den regulären und Angebotsprodukten + Preis hin und her schalten können. 

Klicke ich z.b. auf Angebotspreise, werden in z.B. einem Listenfeld die ensprechenden Angebote + Preise angezeigt. Das selbe soll beim Klick auf reguläre Preise geschehen.

Wie kann ich dies erreichen?

gruß,
xout


----------

